# wet/dry pump exprience wlecome



## huddles (Dec 29, 2009)

*wet/dry pump experience welcome*

Closed Issue - bought Blue Line!


----------



## CICHthis (Oct 10, 2008)

My opinion will be biased as I own the MAG 12. No problems what so ever, works like a dream, its quiet, got enough power to move the water ( Height of 4 ft ) and does not produce heat (submersible). If its too pushing too much water for you, put a ball valve on there and reduce the flow as needed.


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

I second MAG pumps. You may also want to look at eHeim pumps as well.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

I've only used mag pumps and for the amount of water you are pushing, I don't think it will heat the water up much anyways. I wouldn't worry too much about it. As for noise, they are not the most quiet pumps out there. 

The only other pump on your list that I have experience with is little giant pumps and I found those to be noisier than mags. 

You are right about using flexible pvc. Just make sure you have solid connections to avoid any leaks or accidentally coming loose. 

I have heard eheim pumps are pretty good as well. 

Curious as to why you would run two seperate sumps? Why not just plumb both overflows into one box (60gal tank) with one return? Unless you have a fear of one sump failing and having the other as backup, I don't see why it would be necessary in splitting each overflow up. Would cost twice as much to setup, unless money is not a factor to you.


----------



## Aquatic Designs (Apr 2, 2006)

I have experience with 3 of the 4 mentioned. i have zero experience with sedra.

You will find the Mag drive is a power pig but strong. They are almost completely silent when your impeller or shaft is not worn. I would not use it externally. Only submersed. And i'm pretty sure that is there only intended use.

The little giant MD's are strong and almost silent too. Again if your impeller or shaft is worn it will make noise. You can only use these externally. These have alot of pressure so they have big head heights.

Pentair quiet one are quiet until your shaft is worn. Which is far too frequent. They are cheaply made IMO. Call Mike at Finatics ask his opinion. He bought a Mag to replace a pentair that was still under warranty because of support issues.

If you don't pay for power. Buy a mag drive use it submersed. If you do pay for power look at a little giant OPWG-29 or larger. Low power, tons of flow. 

Call FPS 905-752-1226 They are a little giant and danner distributor. Tell them your a friend of mine. They might give you a better deal I buy a ton of stuff there so they should. They also have rigid and flex PVC and fittings. If they don't I'll call and get my pricing for you.


----------



## huddles (Dec 29, 2009)

*Thanks*

Folks,

Thank you all for your thoughts on this. To answer a couple questions, the reason for the 2 sump is both for redundancy as well as for availability. I have gotten these two 35 hallon wet/drys for an extremely good price. The cost will be the pumps.

I will call the folsk mentioned to get more information and perhaps a better deal as wqell. I founf this great little pet supply place online that ships to Canada for cheap and the prices are crazy. On top of that they support discount codes which we all know can be found via google. For example I got a quote from Bigalsonine.ca for 119.99 plus tax and the same part from them for $43-10% discount. free shipping. Can't beat that, I bought 2!

Is there any difference between the mag12 and mag12A (pond version?). I can get those at a dscount as well.
Huddles


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Care sharing that secret supplier with us?  
I was just about to pick up a few things too.


----------



## huddles (Dec 29, 2009)

I will send the link when I get in this evening. I will see what pump prices they have as well.


----------



## Aquatic Designs (Apr 2, 2006)

12 aquarium has a 6 or 10 foot cord pond version has 16 or 18 foot.


----------

